# закрайний



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> И даже закрайние еврейские социалисты старались как-то совместить свою идеологию с национальным чувством.


I think this is a bit like заединый vs. единый. закрайние here would make more sense as крайние, right?


----------



## nizzebro

Крайние would sound not so definite as there is a compound meaning: крайние _социалисты _would be fine, while with _еврейские социалисты_, it would be not so clear which exactly semantics was altered for that "ultra" sense - because the modified collocation doesn't end up with a single whole. The same problem with the adverb крайне - it would stick to the adjective (_еврейские_) while the intent is, evidently, to modify _социалисты_.

This unusual adjective doesn't solve this problem, but, as it captures the reader's attention entirely, it is probably a kind of way around that.  

It seems to me that we had already discussed this word, or I'm tripping. Закрайний should mean "outside the boundary", which is itself kind of illogical.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Крайние would sound not so definite as there is a compound meaning: крайние _социалисты _would be fine, while with _еврейские социалисты_, it would be not so clear which exactly semantics was altered for that "ultra" sense - because the modified collocation doesn't end up with a single whole. The same problem with the adverb крайне - it would stick to the adjective (_еврейские_) while the intent is, evidently, to modify _социалисты_.
> 
> This unusual adjective doesn't solve this problem, but, as it captures the reader's attention entirely, it is probably a kind of way around that.
> 
> It seems to me that we had already discussed this word, or I'm tripping. Закрайний should mean "outside the boundary", which is itself kind of illogical.


yes, but the word had a different meaning last time we discussed it. I've entered it in my files twice.


----------



## Maroseika

I think закрайний here is exactly the same as крайний - radical.


----------



## nizzebro

In general, it is supposed to mean "самые крайние еврейские социалисты" (or, more precisely, "radical as much as only possible and even more than that") -  which still would be better when rephrased to something like "еврейские социалисты даже самого крайнего толка", to avoid the issue with extremity applied to socialists as specifically Jewish.

The matter is that the adjective крайний is basically not that 'extreme' in the general sense of quality, but more based on a spatial idea as "that at the end of the range" - which end in this case appears as a political wing.


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> In general, it is supposed to mean "самые крайние еврейские националисты"


Социалисты...


----------



## nizzebro

Thanks, I've fixed it.

P.S. seems like a Freudian slip...


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think закрайний here is exactly the same as крайний - radical.


_Закрайний_ would point beyond the edge, or contextually, _ultra-radical_.

Несказанное, кровное, странное...
Отлепляю я веки от глаз.
Это что? Иль часы деревянные
отбивают _закрайний_ мой час?..
(Владимир Болотов. Есенинский часослов).
Не живем уже, просто меряем – вдаль – шаги,
Просто веткой – вдоль – по-над-полем, в _закрайний_ край,
И чем дальше – проще: как ноши теперь легки!
Обесценены, хоть по ветру – все отдай.
(Марина Гербер. Не до песен нынче…)      


*закраина*
ж. разг.
1.Край чего-либо.
отт. Выступающая или загнутая кромка чего-либо.
2.Скопление талой воды между берегом и краем льда на реке, озере и т.п.
3.Лед, примерзший к берегу.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> _Закрайний_ would point beyond the edge, or contextually, _ultra-radical_.


That meaning is already covered by крайний. And in general, in linguistics, you cannot derive the meaning of a word from its components. You have to know the meaning of a word, as felt by native speakers.


----------



## nizzebro

Besides, I find myself feeling that I don't quite understand what "еврейский социализм" means. Is that a specific ideology in itself? It's supposed to be, because a nation-oriented adjective like еврейские should normally refer not to ethnicity but rather an independent state-like nationhood (which they didn't have), or, their communities, or, an ideology; but in case if that's only about  them being Jewish, I'd expect социалисты-евреи (which would also resolve the issue of the modified entity) or some other kind of rephrasing.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> That meaning is already covered by крайний.


_Закрайний_ would feature a new, figurative sense, as to override _крайний - за краем, _or for example, _святее Папы Римского_.
*крайний*
1) (находящийся на краю, с краю) extreme; (последний) the last
крайняя ложа справа — the last box on the right
крайние члены пропорции мат. — extremes
крайний срок — deadline, the last / latest date
2) (предельный, очень большой) extreme, utmost
крайняя необходимость — absolute necessity
крайняя нищета — abject poverty
крайнее изумление — utter surprise
3) (радикальный) extreme
крайние левые [правые] полит. — the extreme left (wing)
4) м. как сущ. спорт
левый [правый] крайний — outside left , left winger
••
крайняя плоть анат. — foreskin, prepuce
в крайнем случае — as a last resort; at a pinch разг.
на крайний случай — if the worst comes to the worst
оказаться крайним — ≈ be left holding the baby
по крайней мере — at least
крайняя цена — the lowest price
крайние меры — extreme / drastic measures ['meʒ-]
​


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> And in general, in linguistics, you cannot derive the meaning of a word from its components.


This may be true only in general. Please compare it to _предельный - запредельный._


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Please compare it to _предельный - запредельный._


No way; _запредельный_ is fine because it is used for something that's crossed only some specific limits - but didn't leave the associated range completely (which range is often infinite).


----------



## Maroseika

nizzebro said:


> Besides, I find myself feeling that I don't quite understand what "еврейский социализм" means. ... but in case if that's only about  them being Jewish, I'd expect социалисты-евреи


I'm sure he just means socialists who are Jews.



pimlicodude said:


> That meaning is already covered by крайний.


Agree. Socialist beyond the "limits of socialism" would be something weird. I think he means orthodox socialists (being internationalists).


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> That meaning is already covered by крайний.


You see, what mr. S. does with this prefix, is only an admixture of some modality like that of "ever", "even" and like; modality is a spice that can be served with practically any meaning. But anyway it is readable only partly, when packed into the prefix in such manner. _Самые что уж ни на есть крайние_ is a normal equivalent.


----------



## nizzebro

А вообще, мне нравится идея "за-" как именно чего-либо покинувшего пределы своего качества и переставшего быть таковым более. Скажем, _*засвободный _значило бы не только, как поёт певец Кипелов, "свободен от зла и от добра" - но и, как выразился несуществующий писатель Пелевин, "свободен от свободы".


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> No way; _запредельный_ is fine because it is used for something that's crossed only some specific limits - but didn't leave the associated range completely (which range is often infinite).


Но, всё-таки, не путайте беспредельность с бескрайностью: например, шарообразная Земля бескрайня, но не беспредельна. За пределами Земли существует вовсе не _associated range_, а иное, внеземное, необъятное материальное пространство, о свойствах и происхождении которого мы пока ещё только догадываемся в общих чертах. В тоже время выражение «за край Земли» является переносной фигурой речи, скорее отражающей просто большое (по земным меркам) расстояние на поверхности, чем её геометрические свойства, и возникшей в те времена, когда за одни только мысли о шарообразности Земли жгли на кострах. Но это не мешает нам использовать слово «закрайний» для обозначения того, что находится за воображаемым краем.
«Улетают журавли далеко _за край_ земли, 
За поля и за луга, за высокие стога.»
Заглянуть за край света​К середине XVII столетия любознательные и азартные русские поморы, казаки, рыболовы, охотники-промысловики, взяв старт на Белом море, прошли с запада на восток вдоль всего побережья Ледовитого океана до реки Колымы. Оставалась «малость» - обогнуть край евразийского материка, «Северо-восточный Мыс», или, как его называли, «Чукотский Нос», и посмотреть, что лежит за ним.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Но, всё-таки, не путайте беспредельность с бескрайностью: например, шарообразная Земля бескрайня, но не беспредельна. За пределами Земли существует вовсе не _associated range_, а иное, внеземное, необъятное материальное пространство, о свойствах и происхождении которого мы пока ещё только догадываемся в общих чертах.


Бескрайняя, наверное, всё-таки не Земля как шар, правда? A Земля (и скорее, земля) как просторы, которым не видно конца (не видно только глазу). Да, это фигура речи - и только. "Запредельный" - всегда о выходе за пределы внутри какого-то континуума - будь то ужас, уровень или что ещё; даже "запредельный мир" как мир иной - о том, что он за пределами этого мира, но, оба мира связаны как части одного общего "мира", иначе бы не было смысла. А "беспредельный" - либо также фигура речи (как о терпении), либо  оценочное понятие общего характера: когда вы говорите "Земля не беспредельна", вы на начальном этапе исходите из того, что собеседник может считать её не шаром, а чем-то бесконечным; но в строго рациональном контексте это прилагательное не имеет смысла: я думаю, математик скорее скажет "непредельная функция".


Rosett said:


> Но это не мешает нам использовать слово «закрайний» для обозначения того, что находится за воображаемым краем.


Да, можно. Мои рассуждения были только о том, что то, что за краем, представляется как не связанное с тем, что до него. Автор использует это слово как "запредельный", тем самым нарушая смысловую логику "края".


----------

